# Phase 2 in Moose Jaw. Do any OJT's have questions?



## brian_k (30 Jan 2011)

I'm currently flying the Harvard and thought I could help out if anyone has any questions about the course.


----------



## MJP (30 Jan 2011)

brian_k said:
			
		

> I'm currently flying the Harvard



Oh the dangers of surfing the net and flying, at least your not texting ;D


----------



## brian_k (30 Jan 2011)

> surfing the net and flying, at least your not texting


Facebook update #1: This is awesome, flying at 10,000.
Facebook update #2: Parachute works as advertised.


----------



## SkyHeff (31 Jan 2011)

While BFT is a few years away yet for me, I was curious of a few things:

1) How is getting back in the groove after the large lull from PFT to BFT? After a 2 month break due to weather this winter, I had rust and can only imagine a year+ off.

2) With 2nd and 3rd year ROTP students coursed for PFT this summer (previously a rare occurrence I've heard), it sounds like PFT may be sorting itself out. Is there any indication that the BFT backlog is starting to sort out? Or is weather & maintenance still plaguing courses?

3) How cool does it feel to put the helmet & mask on?  8)


----------



## skrob (31 Jan 2011)

How difficult is it to go from flying an aircraft with 250hp to one that has 1100hp?

Anyways, congrats.  I'm still anxiously awaiting word on when I'll be attending ASC.  Hopefully once April rolls around they'll be able to give me some more information.


----------



## brian_k (31 Jan 2011)

> 1) How is getting back in the groove after the large lull from PFT to BFT? After a 2 month break due to weather this winter, I had rust and can only imagine a year+ off.


They expect that everyone is showing up with a few years since PFT and start it off right back at basics. I have PFT and only about 2 hrs on a 172 so I was a little worried but nothing is expected at the start.


> 2) With 2nd and 3rd year ROTP students coursed for PFT this summer (previously a rare occurrence I've heard), it sounds like PFT may be sorting itself out. Is there any indication that the BFT backlog is starting to sort out? Or is weather & maintenance still plaguing courses?


Things are picking up. There hasn't been anything major since that last big servicibility problem so now they are trying to get rid of the backlog. But it is going to take a while.


> 3) How cool does it feel to put the helmet & mask on?


Looks cool but its not the most comfortable thing in the world. The plane is also f$@king amazing. After flying the Grob and the Harvard, I would recommend this over PFT extended any day. 



> How difficult is it to go from flying an aircraft with 250hp to one that has 1100hp?


The Grob cruises at 120kts and does the circuit slower than that. We do the circuit at 220kts with 60 degs of bank and 2G's. Everything happens a lot faster. That being said, I find the Harvard is an easier aircraft to fly. It is easier to land, if you get a little slow there is tons of power it bring it back up, and if you need to dump some speed there is always the speed brake. I want Jets but even if I don't get them I'm glad I am flying the Harvard for phase 2 instead of the Grob (no offense to the PFT-E guys).


----------



## skrob (31 Jan 2011)

I am so envious.  60deg bank in the circuit sounds amazing.  You must be able to get quite a few circuits in during an hour of flying!

Keep us posted - I'd sure love to hear what you work on during BFT.  I sure hope to be where you are in a few years.


----------



## SupersonicMax (31 Jan 2011)

I hope your Clearhood 6 and IF2 go well 

Did you attend the Hornet brief on the 21st?


----------



## brian_k (31 Jan 2011)

> I hope your Clearhood 6 and IF2 go well


Haha, I'll get back to studying now.


> Did you attend the Hornet brief on the 21st?


Yeah, it was really informative. It's always good to get the information first hand.


----------



## SupersonicMax (31 Jan 2011)

Good, I was supposed to be there, but my Jet broke down on the leg from Thunder Bay to Moose Jaw.


----------



## benny88 (1 Feb 2011)

brian_k said:
			
		

> They expect that everyone is showing up with a few years since PFT and start it off right back at basics. I have PFT and only about 2 hrs on a 172 so I was a little worried but nothing is expected at the start.



Hoping this holds true for aerobatics as well? I'm a PFT bypass so have no experience at all with aerobatics. I've also tracked down the wall-size cockpit diagram and lots of checklists. (Graduating this year, am told wait is about 16 months, I figure there's no excuse for not being at least somewhat familiar with some systems) Unfortunately, information abounds on the T-6 II Texan but not much on the Harvard II. From what I can tell from pictures, the cockpit diagram seems to be the same, can anyone speak to what (if any) differences exist between the two?


----------



## Zoomie (1 Feb 2011)

Don't worry about aeros - they will teach you everything you need to know.  PFT is a selection course, not much learning goes on...

Don't get too wrapped up about a course that is 16 months away.  Instead, focus on finishing those OPMES, get started on AFOD 2, make sure you have a french profile etc.


----------



## brian_k (1 Feb 2011)

> Hoping this holds true for aerobatics as well? I'm a PFT bypass so have no experience at all with aerobatics.


There are two bypass guys on my course and they are doing really well so far. The extra hours they have help them as far as hands and feet and airman ship but they have old habits that need to be broken.


----------



## justbud (1 Feb 2011)

brian_k said:
			
		

> There are two bypass guys on my course and they are doing really well so far. The extra hours they have help them as far as hands and feet and airman ship but they have old habits that need to be broken.



Can you expand on what kinds of old habits are picked up?


----------



## brian_k (1 Feb 2011)

> Can you expand on what kinds of old habits are picked up?


First off, we are still early in the course so I can only say as to what I have seen so far.
An example of a habit during clear hood would be the unusual attitudes recovery. My friend was originally taught to go push forward and level off on a nose high but at the school here we roll past 90 degs and pull toward the nearest horizon. It is a small thing but he finds he is sometimes reverting back to previous training. Don't worry about it, PFT felt very selection oriented and out of my control but here it feels like the instructors are here to try and pass everyone and anyone who puts in their full effort will get through.


----------



## DexOlesa (1 Feb 2011)

As a civy pilot/ flight instructor I can see how that part would screw with a guy coming from a civy flight background. I'd probably mess that up myself the first few times.


----------



## Vince126 (3 Mar 2011)

what was your wait time before you got on your phase 1?  and the wait time for phase 2?

also for your phase 2 training, were you posted to Moosejaw?  or did you just go there on attached posting from your home base?

I've been dancing around the idea of CEOTPing to pilot, and the thought of under going possibly a year away from my family is really keeping me back....that and flunking out of Air crew selection haha.

thanks for your time.


----------



## Zoomie (3 Mar 2011)

Vince126 said:
			
		

> also for your phase 2 training, were you posted to Moosejaw?



You are posted to 15 Wing - you take your family with you.  If you decide to leave them behind, you take your chances that they will have this whole SE/IR mess figured out.

Realistic timeframe is close to 8-10 months after BOTP you might get to PFT.  Then another 12 months to wait for Phase 2 - that course lasts between 8-10 months.  Then you wait 6-8months for Phase 3 in Portage - the multi-school pumps out pilots every 4 months, Phase 3 Helo takes close to 6-8months these days.  You can expect a total time of 3-4 years in training.  Go into this eyes-wide-open.


----------



## Vince126 (3 Mar 2011)

wow thanks very much for the info.

thats all i needed to know 

im going to see my BPSO next week and get the ball rolling.


----------



## HYBRID (12 Mar 2011)

I am slated for PFT this summer in Portage and have to decide where I want to be posted after my course and I am wondering what suggestions/advice you may have.  As far as what I would hope to fly, if I am good enought and get selected I would go fighter but my secondary choice would be TacHel as I am currently a licensed helo pilot already.  I am single and have no dependents and I am fluent in French.  Any two cents you may have would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brian_k (12 Mar 2011)

Hybrid, my advice would be to choose your OJT posting based on location, not airframes. You are going to be there for 2 years and its not like you will be flying the airplanes on OJT. I went to Shearwater and had a great time. As far as getting out and see different airframes, you can always try and organize a few TD trips to different base to see how it's run.


----------



## Strike (12 Mar 2011)

If you want exposure to lots of airframes then try and pick a place that has them.  Trenton, Greenwood and Comox all have more than one airframe and aren't too far from another base that has at least one other type of aircraft.  They may be in the middle of nowhere, but you'll end up saving money from not going out every weekend and can use that spare time to get some of your professional development stuff done like OPMEs and AFOD, BSERE, Sea Survival, etc.  Trust me, once your training gets going after PFT and you get posted to an operational unit you won't have as much free time to get those out of the way without affecting your time available to fly.

Also, if you're into outdoor activities at all, all of these locations are well placed to suit.


----------



## HYBRID (15 Mar 2011)

Thanks guys I really appreciate your feedback.  I have been doing some digging myself and talking with a couple other OJT pilots who I was on course with and they are strongly recommending Winnipeg as my first choice so I am leaning maybe there first then Kingston or Trenton.  I am torn with the second choice because Trenton has a variety of airframes although Kingston has helo's which is my first passion and also a bigger city, then maybe even Petawawa as my last choice. 
  
Thoughts?


----------



## Strike (15 Mar 2011)

Kingston doesn't have helos co-located with the unit so be careful there.  Mind you, if you can get a spot working in the tasking cell you won't be disappointed.  You'll get the advantage of learning stuff that others in the flying units won't, especially with respect to daily operations and long term planning.  The people in the office are pretty great as well.

If you're looking to fly, go for Trenton over Winnipeg.  They have helos  (two types?), hercs, airbuses AND the C17.  Winnipeg has...hercs and Dash-8s.


----------



## The_Mauler (25 Jul 2011)

I`m headed to Moosejaw in December;  what would be my best bet for housing?  Can you have pets in the PMQ`s ?  (These are all questions that my old lady demands answers for... yeesh)


----------



## Zoomie (25 Jul 2011)

Get on the PMQ list within 30 days of arriving - need a posting message for that.

Pets are permitted in the Q's.

If you have the means, you can also live on the economy and buy a house.


----------



## The_Mauler (29 Jul 2011)

Would you say its cheaper to live in the PMQ`s or in, say, a civvy appartment?


----------



## brian_k (24 Aug 2011)

It's probably cheaper to live in the PMQ's. The only problem is that there is a big waiting list. Put your name on the list as soon as you get a message then you at least have options. Some guys rent in town and it's not too expensive, it just depends on whats available. When is your course?


----------



## biggs (26 Aug 2011)

Any idea how common it is for someone who wants to do Ph II in Moose Jaw to get stuck doing it in Portage instead?

I intend to really try for Moose Jaw, for the same reasons others on here have already expressed, but I'm curious how often that happens.


----------



## brian_k (27 Aug 2011)

> Any idea how common it is for someone who wants to do Ph II in Moose Jaw to get stuck doing it in Portage instead?



Not sure, they only were in the trial phase of Extended when I went through Portage. If you want more PFT info, PM me and I can get you in touch with someone that just finished there.


----------



## Zoomie (27 Aug 2011)

Phase 2 Portage is still very much voluntary.  If you want to go to Moose Jaw - you will join the long line up.  If you only want to fly Helos/Multis and want to get out flying, ask for Ph2 grob.


----------



## brian_k (27 Aug 2011)

> Phase 2 Portage is still very much voluntary



I'm pretty sure it isn't on a volunteering basis. I think they are selecting people for MJ or Portage now. I know at least a few are very annoyed by this.


----------



## benny88 (28 Aug 2011)

brian_k said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it isn't on a volunteering basis. I think they are selecting people for MJ or Portage now. I know at least a few are very annoyed by this.



Yeah I'm pretty sure that's the case. I know people who have been told they're doing PFT extended, whether they like it or not.


----------



## Zoomie (28 Aug 2011)

It's not called PFT extended - it is Phase 2 (Grob).  

Every student that I have talked to on that course wanted to be there and had no intention of ever wanting to go to MJ.  It is still very much a requested course.


----------



## brian_k (29 Aug 2011)

> Every student that I have talked to on that course wanted to be there and had no intention of ever wanting to go to MJ.  It is still very much a requested course



How long ago were they there because I just spoke with a friend currently at portage and he confirmed that it is no longer on a volunteer basis.


----------



## Loachman (4 Dec 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Kingston doesn't have helos co-located with the unit so be careful there.  Mind you, if you can get a spot working in the tasking cell you won't be disappointed.... _*The people in the office are pretty great as well*_.



Bit of a necropost, but Strike is bang on.

One of them is me.


----------



## trampbike (2 Jan 2012)

So brian_k, it's been almost a year since you started this thread. Have you finished BFT? Where are you headed now? What would you say were the most challenging aspects of the training? What was the schedule like?


----------



## F_Guts (11 Jan 2012)

trampbike said:
			
		

> So brian_k, it's been almost a year since you started this thread. Have you finished BFT? Where are you headed now? What would you say were the most challenging aspects of the training? What was the schedule like?



I'll fill in a few blanks on this one, since he's probably pretty busy. He finished up BFT sometime in the summer and is now down in Texas doing the USAF T-38 Talon training (and obviously got selected fighters). The schedule in Moose Jaw is up and down, there are periods of intense workloads when you're preparing for a whole lot of new things at the same time (early IF and Clearhood go together, the Nav phase is really heavy on workload too), but there are plateaus where there's nothing new coming at you for a while and all there really is to do is stay up on emergencies and other procedural things. 

Everyone seems to have their own struggles at Moose Jaw, I don't think anyone really completely cruises through it. I'd be surprised if anyone disagreed that the most challenging part overall is staying focused and working hard throughout. It's a long course with nearly 100 missions. Whether you're exceeding the standards regularly or not, parts of the course will drag on you, and focus is huge. Keep pushing, lean on your buddies and those ahead of you for help and info, and don't let bad flights wear on you.


----------



## trampbike (11 Jan 2012)

Thank you.

Was he sent on the T-38 because he did not fit on the Hawk or is this now something that is done to reduce the waiting periods between the different phases of training?


----------



## Zoomie (11 Jan 2012)

trampbike said:
			
		

> Was he sent on the T-38 because he did not fit on the Hawk


If you don`t fit in the Hawk - you don`t get to be a fighter pilot.  

Sending Canadians down to fly the Talon is not a new concept - it`s just another cost effective method of churn out more meat for the grinder.


----------



## F_Guts (11 Jan 2012)

trampbike said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> Was he sent on the T-38 because he did not fit on the Hawk or is this now something that is done to reduce the waiting periods between the different phases of training?



While Zoomie would normally be right, the Texas slots were purchased during the Hawk grounding after the crash in Cold Lake over the summer. He and another friend are both too big for the Hawk, and are Texas-bound. Their timing is just fortunate; if the Texas slots weren't there they'd be hooped.


----------



## Zoomie (11 Jan 2012)

Thanks F_Guts


----------



## rotrhed (15 Jan 2012)

brian_k said:
			
		

> How long ago were they there because I just spoke with a friend currently at portage and he confirmed that it is no longer on a volunteer basis.



Having recently departed a position rather involved in Ph I to PhIIA/PhII(G) selection, I can confirm that PhII(G) is indeed no longer on a volunteer basis.  A selection board takes place during PhI, slotting all successful students to either YMJ or YPG.  And while student preference is considered, performance in academics, daily flying and flight tests determines the course ranking.  Officer development also comes into play and can cause a reshuffling of ranking (particularly if someone does not display conduct expected of a developing officer).  The course is generally broken into thirds; each of YMJ and YPG will get some of the top 1/3, middle 1/3 and bottom 1/3.  Generally #1 gets what he/she wants...generally.  And depending on the slots available, there are often some unhappy campers.  You either want wings, or you don't....


----------



## trampbike (15 Jan 2012)

Interesting. 
Do people generally want to go to MJ to fly the Harvard or prefer flying the Grob (for which the waiting period was much shorter I believe)? 
Is the waiting period before phase II still much longer for MJ than for Portage?
Is it still true that if you do phase II (G), you can't go fighter afterward?

I personally would love to go rotary, but flying the Harvard for a while looks very interesting too!


----------



## Zoomie (15 Jan 2012)

If you attend Phase 2 (Grob) you are not a candidate for fighter training.  If at a later date you wish to try out for the Snowbirds or give it a try at being a fast air pilot, you will need to attend the conversion course on the Harvard 2 and then the Hawk course.

If you know that you only want to fly helos or heavy aircraft (multi-engine) - taking the Grob route will cut off at least 1 year in wait time.


----------



## rotrhed (15 Jan 2012)

A1 Trg in Winnipeg feeds 3 CFFTS the slots required for each of PhIIA and PhII(G) allocated to a respective PhI course.  When I left in October, it was split about 50/50 by PhI course of candidates wanting YMJ vs YPG.  That ratio certainly varies by course; sometimes,when A1 Trg's slots come in, everyone was happy...other times, not so much.

Zoomie makes a valid point that a candidate can not be selected for fighters out of PhII(G) in YPG so the only path to 410 is through PhII(A)  in YMJ.  In the past, many 'clever' individuals on PhI who really wanted PhII(A) attempted to avoid PhII(G) by stating their career preference was fighters, thus they should be afforded a slot in YMJ.  Nice try, but not everyone gets what they want.  Free advice: if you really want to go to YMJ and eventually fly fighters, being bottom third in academics, daily flying and flight testing on PhI will not help your case.


----------



## F_Guts (15 Jan 2012)

trampbike said:
			
		

> Interesting.
> Do people generally want to go to MJ to fly the Harvard or prefer flying the Grob (for which the waiting period was much shorter I believe)?
> Is the waiting period before phase II still much longer for MJ than for Portage?
> Is it still true that if you do phase II (G), you can't go fighter afterward?
> ...



In my experience, it's generally older guys who want to get wings sooner and helo-bound guys that are more interested in staying around for Ph2 Grob, but that's a pretty big generalization. I'm unsure if anything's changed regarding the maximum allowed gap between Ph1 and Ph2 Grob, but in 09/10 it was 6 months. They didn't want you to wait any longer than that to do Ph2 Grob because the idea was not having you relearn how to fly the airframe. The wait for Moose Jaw seems to average around 14-16 months.

Aside from Snowbirds and Fighter already mentioned, you also can't come back to instruct in Moose Jaw without a conversion.

As far as the advantages of either course, no one does both so you'll probably always come out with a biased answer. I can say though that the Harvard's cruise speed is much faster than the Grob, and it's also much more complex of an aircraft than the Grob is. The benefits to that are pushing your mental boundaries and allowing you to work at a much faster pace than the Grob can teach you. The Grob, however, will push you through training faster. 

The teaching environments between Bombardier/Moose Jaw and Allied Wings/Portage are pretty different as well. Bombardier's civilian ground school/sim instructors are entirely ex-military, most with fighter backgrounds and have since retired. Allied Wings' civilian side (correct me if I'm wrong) has no ex-military. The daily ops are also different, requiring you to be at work during the workday unless you leave to go the gym or something, whereas Portage will often let you go to your room in the shacks to do...whatever. 

Although the syllabi are pretty similar, the schools operate quite differently from one another, and which you will prefer will come down to each individual's opinion. The guys off my PFT loved having their wings (and Captain pay) early. None of the guys who went to Moose Jaw regret having the opportunity to fly on the Harvard or learn from the pilots we did. It can be like arguing whether Civvy U or RMC is better.


----------



## SkyHeff (16 Jan 2012)

I know PhII(G) is fairly new, but is it a stand alone course or a continuation of PhI?

I'm in my 3rd year of the CAMP Program (Multi-IFR earned at university) and will be getting the Phase I - bypass, and was just wondering if PhII(G) may be an option? While it would be awesome to move onto the Harvard after all this cross country time I've been putting in lately, I'll be 28 on graduation of university and was deemed too tall for the Hawk at Downsview, so getting wings sooner rather than later is an appealing alternative.

Thanks,
Heff


----------



## Zoomie (16 Jan 2012)

Heff18 said:
			
		

> and will be getting the Phase I - bypass, and was just wondering if PhII(G) may be an option?


I don't believe that Ph2(Grob) is an option for those who bypass Phase 1.  Bigzoomie will be able to confirm or deny that.


----------



## rotrhed (16 Jan 2012)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> I don't believe that Ph2(Grob) is an option for those who bypass Phase 1.  Bigzoomie will be able to confirm or deny that.



Correct, all PhI bypass go to PhIIA in YMJ.  The reason being, is that the Grob AOI groundschool is reduced due to knowledge gained from PhI.  The requirement to upgrade certain Clearhood evolutions happens quicker on PhII(G), also due to the fact a student has already flown many of the same sequences on PhI.

When I left in Oct 2011, consideration was being given to ammending the PhII(G) program to open the doors to PhI bypass students.  I am not aware of any PhI bypass students being loaded on PhII(G) yet, as the details were still being hammered out between the various parties involved in the CFTS program.


----------



## SkyHeff (16 Jan 2012)

Thanks, appreciate the insight.

- Heff


----------



## rotrhed (16 Jan 2012)

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Thanks, appreciate the insight.
> 
> - Heff



If I can offer a suggestion, it would be to ensure your chain of command (or you, if you have a dialogue already established) relay your preference to A1 Trg in Winnipeg.  Things may be different when your turn comes to do PhII and by that time, the PhII(G) program might be re-jigged to accomodate a bypass.  But if you don't make your preference known, it's a guarantee you'll go to YMJ.

No asky, no getty, as they say.


----------



## trampbike (16 Jan 2012)

Awesome thanks for the answers.

If I sum it up: you either go to MJ, get to fly the Harvard, have the chance to become an instructor (something I'm sure I'd love to) later and could go fighter also *(all great)*, OR, you stay in Portage and have the possibility to get your wings sooner and if in a couple of years you'd love to instruct, it's possible via a conversion course *(great also) *

Looks like unless I fail, whatever happens, I'll be a happy dude.


----------



## 2010newbie (17 Jan 2012)

bigzoomie said:
			
		

> Correct, all PhI bypass go to PhIIA in YMJ.  The reason being, is that the Grob AOI groundschool is reduced due to knowledge gained from PhI.  The requirement to upgrade certain Clearhood evolutions happens quicker on PhII(G), also due to the fact a student has already flown many of the same sequences on PhI.



I heard there was a maximum time limit between PHI and PHII(G) that could make a candidate ineligible for PHII(G), is this still correct? For example, I am third year university and I am scheduled for PFT this summer, so it would be at least 9 months before I would be able to attend BFT. Would I be eligible to do PHII(G) or would I have to attend PHIIA in YMJ?


----------



## rotrhed (17 Jan 2012)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> I heard there was a maximum time limit between PHI and PHII(G) that could make a candidate ineligible for PHII(G), is this still correct? For example, I am third year university and I am scheduled for PFT this summer, so it would be at least 9 months before I would be able to attend BFT. Would I be eligible to do PHII(G) or would I have to attend PHIIA in YMJ?



_Generally_, the preference is to load a student on PhII(G) within 6 months of PhI to prevent aircraft and procedural knowledge decay.  This, however, isn't always possible and there have been students loaded on PHII(G) who are outside the 6-month timeframe.  In these cases, academic and flying progress was closely monitored.  Had there been an indication that the layoff was *solely* responsible for negative performance, there are means within the Cmdt's and 2 CAD's authority to rectify the situation.

From past experience, students who require 4th year university tend to be loaded on PhIIA just for that reason.  If you wanted to do PhII(G), you could request it but I suspect you'd be pre-loaded for PhIIA.  The folks in AF Trg would be best qualified to give you a definitive answer.


----------



## Melbatoast (18 Jan 2012)

More to that, when does a candidate's name get put on the waiting list for IIa?  I am also doing Portage this summer, but in contrast will have only finished first year university, consequently leaving two and a half or so years between flying training stages.  I would guess that II(G) is certainly out for me in that case.  

When does the waiting clock start running in cases like this, is what I'm asking.  I'm not wound up about it but am curious.


----------



## rotrhed (18 Jan 2012)

Melbatoast said:
			
		

> More to that, when does a candidate's name get put on the waiting list for IIa?  I am also doing Portage this summer, but in contrast will have only finished first year university, consequently leaving two and a half or so years between flying training stages.  I would guess that II(G) is certainly out for me in that case.
> 
> When does the waiting clock start running in cases like this, is what I'm asking.  I'm not wound up about it but am curious.



AF Trg holds a very large spreadsheet broken down by year then by course.  Every student is on that spreadsheet and allocated to a course starting from PhI right through PhIII, as the student progresses.  The moment a student passes PhI, that name is moved to a pool awaiting PhII.  After the selection boards are conducted to determine PhIIA or PhII(G), the name is placed against an applicable PhII course slot.  This is done taking into consideration availability (ie completing 4th year), available slots/courses and any other factors that may present.  Usually, the student is informed where he/she will be doing PhII once all the students from his/her course have completed PhI (so you may know soon after your course).

My educated guess would be that you would not be a candidate for PhII(G) as that timeline is far too long, based on the *current model* of PhII(G).  Now, if down the road, CFTS alters the training plan to cater to long breaks between PhI and PhII(G), and builds in a 'from scratch' module for ground school and daily flying, then it's certainly possible you could find yourself in YPG doing PhII(G).  This would apply to PhI bypass students as well.  Whether or not that will happen, I can not say.

Again, AF Trg in Winnipeg would be the place to get your definitive answer, but only after you've completed PhI.


----------



## Melbatoast (18 Jan 2012)

That articulates all the suspicions I had, both about how the waiting system is handled and that II(G) is probably out based on the way things are now.  Thanks.


----------



## stretch (3 Apr 2012)

Hello, I have finished and passed the Trenton ASC for my ROTP application (I am a first year U of T student) and was told to wait for "the call" in April (this month). I am not sure how long I will be waiting, if it extends past a month and I am extremely unsure of what sort of information to expect from the call.
I am also a CT since I've been in the Infantry reserves for 5 years now and it was mentioned to me by a friend in the recruitment office that CT's are selected in a separate pool which would help my application.

I was curious if anyone could shed some light on the validity of this information and clear up some of the uncertainties regarding the information for pilot acceptance, or denial (lets hope not   )
Thanks for your consideration


----------



## lstpierre (3 May 2012)

Can anyone who has been through phase II in Moose Jaw lately (or knows the inside scoop) shed some light on how the fighter/multi/helo streams have been getting allocated at the end of the course recently? Still 50% helo 25% fighter 25% multi? Also, does anyone know if phase 2 in Portage has affected this much?


----------



## benny88 (9 May 2012)

lstpierre said:
			
		

> Can anyone who has been through phase II in Moose Jaw lately (or knows the inside scoop) shed some light on how the fighter/multi/helo streams have been getting allocated at the end of the course recently? Still 50% helo 25% fighter 25% multi? Also, does anyone know if phase 2 in Portage has affected this much?



Saw a pie chart from my career manager the other week that said the allocation for Ph IIA in Moose Jaw is (if my memory serves me correctly):

55% Helo
25% Multi
20% Fast Jet

I don't know if that was a projection for this coming fiscal year, the numbers from last fiscal year, or a sample of the last few years, but there you have it.


----------

